# tutto tondo



## readymade

Buen día, bon giorno. 
Por favor, busco el equivalente en castellano de un altorrelieve llamado "tutto tondo". La frase es: "..e tratatta ad altorilievo con tale sbalzo da apparire quasi un tutto tondo, svincolato dalla parete".  
Un tondo, es normalmente un altorrelieve circular, pero ese no es el caso aquí. Tal vez esté hablando de elementos exentos?
Gracias, mil.


----------



## pattyfashiion

Non so se possa andar bene: un relieve completo. 
Epero ayudarte.


----------



## readymade

Gracias, pero un relieve completo no dice mucho en castellano. Lo que me ayudaría es saber la definición de tutto tondo  en italiano. De ese modo, encontraría lo que corresponde en castellano. Tondo è tondo   ma tutto tondo?


----------



## pattyfashiion

Spero questo possa aiutarti come definizione di tuttotondo o tutto tondo. 

http://demauroparavia.it/47846/tuttotondo

Ciao, saluti.


----------



## gatogab

readymade said:


> Buen día, bon giorno.
> Por favor, busco el equivalente en castellano de un altorrelieve llamado "tutto tondo". La frase es: "..e tratatta ad altorilievo con tale sbalzo da apparire quasi un tutto tondo, svincolato dalla parete".
> Un tondo, es normalmente un altorrelieve circular, pero ese no es el caso aquí. Tal vez esté hablando de elementos exentos?
> Gracias, mil.


 
Es muy posible que no exista una traducción, así como no tiene traducción La Gioconda y Mona Lisa.

Una ayuda: *Tutto tondo*


----------



## readymade

Podría ser, pero lo dudo porque es un elemento de ornamentación, por eso pregunto como se define en italiano, porque si lo comprendo es muy probable que  encuentre a que corresponde  Gracias

Patty fashion, gracias mil, grazie tante!
Perfecto. Ahora lo entiendo. Lo había buscado en Di Mauro pero no como palabra entera... Genial. Gracias otra vez


----------



## gatogab

readymade said:


> Podría ser, pero lo dudo porque es un elemento de ornamentación, por eso pregunto como se define en italiano, porque si lo comprendo es muy probable que encuentre a que corresponde  Gracias


 
Tutto tondo


> Por favor, busco el *equivalente* en castellano de un *altorrelieve* llamado *"tutto tondo".*


PD...Disculpa, pensé que querías saber de la técnica artística. En cambio necesitabas saber el significado de  'tutto tondo'


----------



## readymade

Gracias, no pasa nada   Mirá, pa expliucarte un poco el lío: como tondo es un altorrelieve circular, mi confusión venía de que en el texto se habla de tutto tondo y pensé que era justamente un tipo de ornamentación, una variante del tondo pero no tenía sentido porque hacía referencia a una enorme moldura rectangular. En fin, resulta que como me explicó Patty Fashion es un giro de lenguaje que significa, claro, que el bajorrelieve es como un todo independiente, exento.


----------



## gatogab

gatogab said:


> ¿Has abierto los link que te envié?


 


> Para esta obra introducirá la técnica de _tutto tondo_, concebida para que la obra pueda ser vista desde cualquier ángulo.


----------



## readymade

Sipi. Hecho.


----------



## Spiritoso78

Ciao,

?por qué no echàis un vistazo a AQUI'.?


----------



## gatogab

Spiritoso78 said:


> Ciao,
> 
> ?por qué no echàis un vistazo a AQUI'.?


 
¿ = alt+168


----------



## readymade

Spiritoso, 
justamente, cuando gatogab me dio el link, pasé de ahí al wiki en castellano y lo encontré, Es bulto redondo, si, aunque también puede decirse exenta.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## saadia

Buenos días,

continuando con la busqueda del significado de la frase italiana "a tutto tondo" en español. Independientemente del significado que me parece esta en discusión en este forum, yo tenia otra interpretación de este término. Por ejempplo en el texto siguiente donde Villagio hablaa de De Andre: _"..... tutti si sono accorti che non era uno strimpellatore, ma un vero cantautore, un autentico poeta a tutto tondo"

_Yo lo traduciria en español: ".... _todos se dieron cuenta que no era un aporreador, sino un verdadero cantautor, un auténtico poeta por donde se lo mire"


_Espero algun comentario al respecto,

Gracias
Saadia


----------



## 0scar

Sí, "..por donde se lo mire", o "...en toda su dimensión", o "...de pies a cabeza"


----------



## saadia

0scar said:


> Sí, "..por donde se lo mire", o "...en toda su dimensión", o "...de pies a cabeza"




Gracias Oscar, comparto tus sugerencias. También podría ser: "...por los cuatro costados"

Saludos,
Saadia


----------

